# Voltaje de salida correcto?



## Borromeo (Abr 15, 2006)

me acabo de hacer una fuente de alimentacion con un transformador de 32 V 4 A, y un regulador LM338K, la cuestion es que el transformador me da una salida de 44 voltios en continua, pero, ¿ por que tengo 42 voltios de salida en el LM338K?, ¿es normal?, estaba creido q te lo regulaba el solito a 32 como mucho.
Saludos

Gracias a todos.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Título editado


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 16, 2006)

Si pones solo el LM338K te tiene que dar 1,2v a la salida.
Si esta demasiado solo tenes que acompañarlo por al menos un puente de diodos y 2 capacitores.
Lo normal es que lleve una resistencia de 120 y una variable de 5k, pero como solo se usan 3k es mejor poner en serie una lineal de 2k y otra multivueltas de 1k; asi logras una REGULACION mas precisa.
Bajate el datasheet y fijate como se usa.


----------



## Borromeo (Abr 17, 2006)

si, Nilfred, use el montaje basico que esta en el Datasheet, una resistencia de 120 ohm entre la salida y adj, y un potenciometro de 4k7 entre adj y masa, claro, con sus correspondientes capacitores, su puente, etc,
La tension minima de salida esta bien 1.2voltios, pero la maxima? esta bien q en la entrada hay 44 voltios, pero pense que el LM338 me lo regulaba solo, hasta los 32 como mucho, estos 40 voltios me dañara al Lm338?

aludos. Gracias por responder.


----------



## dinguel (Oct 16, 2007)

Buenas a tod@s. Según las caracteristicas del integrado Vi- Vo >=35 Vcc , traducido al castellano que la diferencia entre la entrada y la salida del integrado no tiene que ser superior a 35 voltios en continua.  http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/stmicroelectronics/2576.pdf

NaCl U 2


----------



## jona (Oct 16, 2007)

hola
es probable que termines quemando el regulador, puesto que estas superando notablemente la tension maxima admitida.
la fuente te da 44 voltios, por que luego de rectifica y filtrada suele elevarse un poco, eso es normal.
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

recuerda esto.
Vf= Ac*1,41
Vf: "tension final"
AC: tension alterna que viene del transformador
1,41: por el puente de diodos.


----------



## josenri (Mar 24, 2009)

Tengo un transformador de 50W a 12V cc procedente de una halógena , y estoy montando una fuente de alimentación . Después de rectificar con un puente KBPC2510 obtengo 16V ,quiero regular hasta 12-13V con el LM338K pero la formula de cálculo de las resistencias VO 1.25V = (1 + R2/R1) no la entiendo ,porque me da unos resultados extraños con los valores de R1= 120Ω y R2=5K Ω .La siguiente pregunta es referente a la conexión de los pines ,supongo que el 2 va a positivo el 1 es la salida corregida que es positivo tambien ,la carcasa a tierra y ¿el negativo no interviene ?
La tercera y última es ya que R2 lo ponen como variable ,osea un potenciómetro ¿ de que tipo es  ? porque no encuentro que resistan mas de 1 amperio
Agradezco las respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2009)

Con R1 = 240 Ω y R2 = 1800 Ω te da unos 11.6 V (Son valores normalizados)

Si quieres mayor precisión puedes colocar un preset en lugar de R2 de 2400 Ω y lo ajustas a tu gusto

Y la formula es esta:   Vo = 1.25V (1 + R2/R1) + Iadj(R2)


----------



## josenri (Mar 26, 2009)

Te agradezco mucho la rápida respuesta Fogonazo
Lo de las resistencias lo pruebo ahora mismo
con un preset supongo que te refieres a los seleccionadores numéricos digitales ,perdona pero es que aun voy con mas ilusión que experiencia , pero como son un poco caros, si se pudiera hacer con un potenciómetro de que tipo tendría que ser en Ω y Amperios
lo único que me falta es saber si el conexionado es como decía si el pin 2 va a positivo , el 1 la señal una vez ajustada también a positivo y la carcasa a tierra 
gracias por tomarte/os tanto interés
josenri


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola.
Preset es un una resistencia variable o poteneciómetro de ajusta o prefijado, de los que se calibran usando un destronillador.

Tal vez esto te ayude un poco.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## josenri (Mar 29, 2009)

Saludos:
Estoy peleándome con la fuente de alimentación , el amigo Fogonazo me dijo que con R1 = 240 Ω y R2 = 1800 Ω
obtendría 11,2V , he intentado acercarme lo mas que he podido al valor de las resistencias
He montado según el esquema que adjunto , pero solo obtengo 9,65V
En la formula que me paso para calcular las resistencias Vo = 1.25V (1 + R2/R1) + Iadj(R2) 
¿que valor representa Iadj(R2)?
gracias a todos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola Josenri

Se supone que Iadj son menos de 100uA, típicamente 45uA. Ese término de la ecuación se suele despreciar.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola.
Usa 
R1=150 ohm
R2=1300 ohm
Vo= 12.08V
La corriente de ajuste ignórala si lo deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

¿ Que son esas uniones extrañas dentro de tu puente rectificador ?


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 29, 2009)

¡Aguante el Paint! Deben ser lineas de apoyo auxiliares para dibujar el puente simétrico.
R1 para el LM338K usualmente es 120Ω estan poniendo 270Ω que es mas para el LM317
Yo opino que:
R1=120Ω
R2=1033Ω (R2=1kΩ R3=33Ω)
Vo=12,06V

No se de donde vino lo de 12v, en el mensaje que miré dice entre 12v y 13v, entonces sería:
R1=120Ω
R2=1kΩ
R3=200Ω (Potenciómetro)
Asi tenes una tensión de salida variable entre 11.7v y 13.8v


----------



## josenri (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo:
Tal como dice Nilfred son lineas auxiliares que olvide de borrar
gracias por estar atento
En algun esquema del LM338K incorpora diodos de protección y/o condensadores
¿Creeis que vale la pena?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2009)

josenri dijo:
			
		

> En algun esquema del LM338K incorpora diodos de protección y/o condensadores


Los diodos son para la protección del regulador a las tensiones inversas.
El capacitor a la salida es muy conveniente, unos 47uF a 100uF en paralelo con 100nF estará bien.


----------



## josenri (May 14, 2009)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda,por fin he terminado la fuente de alimentación, como es natural después de muchas interrupciones y problemas ya que es mi primer trabajo en electrónica
os dejo esquemas y fotos de montaje por si os apetece criticármela un poco ( no seáis muy corrosivos) y aprender para el siguiente tema
La fuente es sencilla como podréis ver ,pero para empezar funciona perfectamente y ademas es regulable  el voltaje entre 1,2V y 14,5
algún componente esta sobredimensionado ,pero es que he reciclado material
Una cuestión que me tiene incomodo es que calculando los voltios de salida  por la fórmula que dice la hoja técnica del LM338K no se corresponde con lo que sale midiendo con el tester


----------

